# A Little Non-Bimmer Eye Candy...Ever Seen A Vector??



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

While I was up at HP Autowerks in Santa Barbara on Friday getting my RTABs and RE Adjustable Rear Camber Arms replaced, they had a Vector in the shop. At one time, this was the fastest car in the world. This particular car has a big 'ole V8 and sounds like a monster. I took a few pics with my Sony A100 DSLR and thought some of you might enjoy seeing it.

Bob


----------



## kp.eric (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow, I've never seen one before.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Actually, I have, back in October of last year at a small exotic car show in Danville, CA. I recall the owner having a heck of a time backing it up. It was a yellow W8, and enormous. The one in your photos is an SRV8 (and rare - that's the only one that exists).


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

cool! what year is that car?


----------



## WALSRU (Apr 23, 2007)

Ugly as sin but I'd drive it!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vector_Supercars

Wow, there really is only one of those . . .


----------



## Swift (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice pics. I remember drooling over this car years and years ago. Looks so outdated now, amazing what time and technology do to a mind set free.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

I think a fiero kit car looks better than that! Absolutely no thought was put into the interior. How the hell are you suppose to see the gauges when they are tilted like that, no to mention they are autometer gauges. Exterior......well I'll leave that alone beside saying that you cant mix sharp edges with smooth ones, it just doesnt flow!

Sorry guys but this car gets a :thumbdwn: in my book.


----------



## 528JD (May 17, 2007)

Kinda looks like a coutach. Where's the front spoiler? 

What a piece of junk:
a. No cup holder(s)
b. Where are the clutch & brake pedals?
c. Those dials must be angled that way for the HID effect!


----------



## Sean McClellan (Feb 11, 2007)

Thats an interesting car, seems that it would be somewhat uncomfortable to drive


----------



## Phil G (Sep 16, 2006)

Funny how I remember drooling over this car years ago as well and just simply forgot about it. Was at the time considered as America's only attempt to create a true exotic that competed with the likes of Ferrari, Lamborghini, Bugatti, etc (this was obviouly well before the time of cars such as the Saleen S7). Although it was drooled over by many, Jeremy Clarkson still called it the worst car ever built, a comment that certainly didn't help it when the company was starting to bite the dust. Apparently Vector has been started back up again, but it isn't known whether or not Vector will actually make another car.


----------

